# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Violence, Violence, Violence....

## Ev

Tonight I dreamt of war. 
And I even know what inspired that dream.
http://www.dreamviews.com/forum/viewtopic....t=3639&start=15

 In that topic, I stated that I see only movie like violence in my dreams. Looks like my mind got offended and decided to show me otherwise....

I started playing a track in media player, and suddenly images came to the screen. I jumped into them immidiately.

I was flying above a battlefield. It was a sunny day and I could see everything perfectly.

About 30 soldiers in green uniforms occupied a large round trench  in the ground. There was an APC parked nearby.

I felt something bad is about to happen. The second later, an artillery barrage covered the entire area. Couple of shells fell into the trench.
The gore was unbelivable. I saw helmets, bodies and body parts flying all over the place... Total chaos.

A new bunch of green uniformed soldiers stormed the trench and started to advance in some direction. They were pounded with shells again. This time, the ground was soaked with blood and I saw bodies everywhere.

Surviving soldiers were overrun by a swarm of guerilla warriors.

Perspective changed and I found myself looking above the shoulder of one of the guerillas. 

They found a squad of green guys and were about to eliminate them. 

Green guys packed in some wide and deep antitank trench and were really scared.
I saw them pointing their guns at the edges of the trench, awaiting attack. 

The guerilla guy I was watching, carried a flamethrower. he carefully targeted and burnt those guys alive. Their screams hurt my ears, as the guy continued to spread fire in the pit... 

Here the dream changed, and I was in front of my computer or TV. I wasnt shocked by violence. All that bothered me was = how this fragment get into a sound track I was listening to...

That was the most violent dream to date... looks like my subconscious mind listens to what I do in "realitY" and really sends me some messages...

----------


## Identity X

Thanks for sharing- I have very few war dreams but nevertheless when gore is featured in my dreams, it is still mildly graphic.

----------


## ashliebelle

Very interesting dream... It's amazing how unaffected by violence we can be in our dreams.


I have war dreams often enough, but they're never modern wars.  They're on horseback, with bows and arrows, often in huge fields.  Sometimes there are modern weapons like flamethrowers and machine guns, but not as much as the old school stuff... I guess I've got the movie-style wars.

----------


## Lomebririon

Interesting. 

Once, I had a dream that I was in a war back in somewhere like ancient Rome. That was pretty cool. I could feel the anticipation of waiting for the enemy attack.

----------


## Truthbearer

Cool...

I wish war now was like was like war back then...it was all so much better. It required not only luck but skill and it was more up to the individual, to a certain degree...

Anyway, cool dream...

----------

